# TD's ebjd growth pics



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

time for an update.... I've had this guy for 6 months, eats like a champ grew him from 1.5" to 4.5" true size, I can't wait for him to reach 6"

when he first went in the 50g
























a couple months after
















and now...


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

you can see in the last 4 pics his body has grown substantially with the reference to the head...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!! that's extremely beautiful!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

^ Agreed! what a beauty!!!!!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

looks good , do you have a uv on the tank ? 

if not you should [email protected]!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice fish Chris.


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

lookin good.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the comments guys!

No UV on the tank, but I sleep beside one should I need it LOL!


----------

